# Provintial Nomination program



## Jagguinbox (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi,
I am Jagadeesh fom Bangalore, I have taken the assessment for Canada Express entry visa system. My points are 368 without educational assessment. My Education is B.com with Computer Application. My consultant is telling that, even if i cannot get the CRS around 450 after the educational assessment, the consultant will help me with the Provincial Nomination Program and make sure my CRS comes around 450. Can I trust them and go ahead with what they says? Kindly help me on this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

He _cannot_ get you a nomination. 

You must apply according to the criteria set out by each province's program. If you are successful, you'll receive a nomination. No agent can guarantee that you _will_ get a nomination - that is for the provincial government to decide and no one else. 

Your agent can't help you with a nomination application beyond taking your hard earned money - _you_ have to do all of the footwork yourself (paperwork and records etc) - the 'consultant' can't do that for you. The 'consuktant' doesn't have any more or secret information that can't be found, online, for free - many people apply on their own without a consultant and are successful. 

If the consultant is guaranteeing you success with a PNP application, the only guaranteed 'success' is the parting of you and your €$$/Rs.Rs.


----------



## Jagguinbox (Jun 19, 2017)

It is completely a valuable opinion. Thank you so much.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

The latest Point Score incurring a ITA is 418. There is a likelihood with your educations assessment you would achieve that level. So why don't you get your education assessed with say WES then see what score you get. WCCG is perfectly correct in that all your consultant can/will do is part you from your money and make you do all the work.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> He _cannot_ get you a nomination.
> 
> You must apply according to the criteria set out by each province's program. If you are successful, you'll receive a nomination. No agent can guarantee that you _will_ get a nomination - that is for the provincial government to decide and no one else.
> 
> ...


Can you get nomination while you live outside Canada?
My understanding is that provice will sponsor you ONLY if you live in that province.

Please correct if my understanding is incorrect.

Cheers.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You apply for a nomination from outside of Canada - the whole point of the program is to help attract foreign workers to Canada... if an applicant doesn't have a high enough CRS rank to automatically qualify for an ITA, earning a PNP will help to boost their rank. 

Keep in mnd that you need to be willing to stay and live in the province for a predetermined amount of time if you are offered a nomination. If not, you could face penalties for not honouring the terms of the nomination... i.e. if you received a nomination from Quebec but end up leaving to go and live in BC, you will have violated the terms of the nomination. 

The government _will_ know where you live based upon information that your Canadian employer submits on your behalf and also income tax information that you are required to file every year... if you are supposed to be in Quebec but file taxes in BC, they _will_ find out.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> You apply for abomination from outside of Canada - the whole point of the program is to help attract foreign workers to Canada... if an applicant doesn't have a high enough CRS rank to automatically qualify for an ITA, earning a PNP will help to boost their rank.
> 
> Keep in mnd that you need to be willing to stay and live in the province for a predetermined amount of time if you are offered a nomination. If not, you could face penalties for not honouring the terms of the nomination... i.e. if you received a nomination from Quebec but end up leaving to go and live in BC, you will have violated the terms of the nomination.
> 
> The government _will_ know where you live based upon information that your Canadian employer submits on your behalf and also income tax information that you are required to file every year... if you are supposed to be in Quebec but file taxes in BC, they _will_ find out.




Thanks a lot for clarification. Appreciate your prompt response.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> You apply for a nomination from outside of Canada - the whole point of the program is to help attract foreign workers to Canada... if an applicant doesn't have a high enough CRS rank to automatically qualify for an ITA, earning a PNP will help to boost their rank.
> 
> Keep in mnd that you need to be willing to stay and live in the province for a predetermined amount of time if you are offered a nomination. If not, you could face penalties for not honouring the terms of the nomination... i.e. if you received a nomination from Quebec but end up leaving to go and live in BC, you will have violated the terms of the nomination.
> 
> The government _will_ know where you live based upon information that your Canadian employer submits on your behalf and also income tax information that you are required to file every year... if you are supposed to be in Quebec but file taxes in BC, they _will_ find out.




Hi chk this out:
http://www.canadavisa.com/eligibility-requirements-alberta-immigrant-nominee-program-ainp.html

It says that person need to be in Alberta holding valid work permit.

Am I missing something?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

tnk009 said:


> Hi chk this out:
> http://www.canadavisa.com/eligibility-requirements-alberta-immigrant-nominee-program-ainp.html
> 
> It says that person need to be in Alberta holding valid work permit.
> ...


I don't know the ins and outs of each specific program (I am a Canadian born citizen, so I don't need sponsorship to live in Canada) but I would advise that you go and read the specific information provided by the provincial government of the province in which you wish to live rather than a for-profit 3rd party website. 

If you go through the provincial government website, you'll have accurate and up to date information _from the people who will be processing your application_ and not from someone who is looking to sell you their services. Also, by going to the provincial government website directly, you can contact the government directly to ask questions about the PNP program or find information about any other aspect of life in that province (i.e. how to apply for provincial medical cover; how to apply for a driving permit; schooling for your young children; lists of names of GPs who are accepting new patients etc etc etc) _for free_.


----------

